# Feeding ADF



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I just ordered Vita-Bug Mini Mealworms. The price includes shipping. These are small enough, according their representative, to feed both my ADF and my Betta. I'll let you know how it goes. I already feed the Repto Treats with great success. I use two packets to feed six ADF. The Assassin Snails love it, too.

http://www.lllreptile.com/products/27299-vitabug-mini-mealworms


http://www.lllreptile.com/products/20742-tetra-repto-treat-delica-bloodworms


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Mealworms for frogs? Aren't they a bit hard shelled? I use Mealworms for my Gecko's and occasionally one get's out and goes into the water and drowns. So I assume these guys are live? I'm really curious as to why mealworms versus something that is actually aquatic like bloodworms or tubifex worms? My frogs loved Mysis shrimp and tubifex/black worms when I had them ^_^


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I feed my ADF frozen bloodworms, Daphnia, Brine & Mysis shrimp, the ReptoTreat and soft frog and tadpole bites. I can't find anything that says ADF can't eat live Mealworms. These are mini or only about the size of a pencil lead or about .25" long.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, I use the smalls (essentially the same size as those) for my baby Leopard. Just strange to me since the other worms and stuff are meant to be aquatic whereas mealies are definitely not lol. I suppose as long as they aren't left there too long like all other foods, they'll be fine. Just never thought of it  Are they cheaper in the long run to do mealies or just something you want to try?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Wanted to give them something live they could "hunt." Since tank is on the bottom shelf of the stand on my end of the sofa I usually watch them eat, anyway. I think it was $27 for 1,000 including Overnight shipping. 

They won't be their main diet as they are too fatty for that. And the Betta can eat them, too. They have a heck of a time spotting the live Walter, Banana, Micro and Grindal worms. ;-)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, the mealies drown themselves in a matter of a couple seconds, they won't be doing much hunting unfortunately. That's why I had suggested live bloodworms or blackworms. Mine always found the blackworms and kept hunting after lol.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'll keep you posted. I dropped a big one in the tank but quickly retrieved it when I realized it would choke a (Sea) horse. :-D


----------

